# Awesoeme new noise under hood



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

Definitely sounds like a rotational noise. Maybe a bearing gone bad that only makes noise when it heats up. If i were you id take it back while its making the noise and have the service writer and tech listen to it while your there and its doing it. Kinda hard to say without being there. Have you done any work on the car? Changed the plugs maybe?


----------



## NYCruizer (Jul 10, 2013)

Changed the belt a few weeks ago - other than that I haven't done anything but gas it and drive it.

I was thinking it might be something driven by the belt, but I can't really can't get a sense of where the noise is coming from - I tried putting a piece of tubing up to my ear and moving the other end around to try to locate the source but still couldn't locate it. 

Definitely going back to the dealer tomorrow and will show them the video to prove that the noise does exist when it's up to temp.

Thanks


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

There's two things that have come up. One is a bad valve cover that allows the crankcase to pressurize. Pull the dipstick. If it goes away, that's it.

The second one is you may have a loose sparkplug.

Both will create "chirps".


----------



## justinalbs (Feb 14, 2014)

Id check and make sure spark plugs are tight. My engine had a chirp and is was the water pump pulley, but yours sounds different. Good luck!


----------



## NYCruizer (Jul 10, 2013)

ChevyGuy said:


> There's two things that have come up. One is a bad valve cover that allows the crankcase to pressurize. Pull the dipstick. If it goes away, that's it.
> 
> The second one is you may have a loose sparkplug.
> 
> Both will create "chirps".


Beauty - both will be easy to check, I'll give them a go tomorrow and report back.

Thanks for the info


----------



## NYCruizer (Jul 10, 2013)

justinalbs said:


> Id check and make sure spark plugs are tight. My engine had a chirp and is was the water pump pulley, but yours sounds different. Good luck!



I had a loose plug before and I remember it sounding different - but I can pull the dust cover easy enough and listen through some tubing to see if that might not be it. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

NYCruizer said:


> 2012 1.4 LT RS
> 80,000 miles
> 
> https://youtu.be/FjLcknvW-_M
> ...


Hey NY, 

We look forward to your updates from the dealership today! Let us know if you need any additional assistance with this further. We would be happy to help the best way possible. 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## NYCruizer (Jul 10, 2013)

First I'd like to thank all for your comments and suggestions.

I tried pulling the dip-stick - didn't help.

I've been rushing around with a family issue and didn't try the spark plugs ... until ...
I went to the dealer and had the service manager witness the issue - he gave me an appointment for Tuesday morning to come in and have them look at it closer... after more family errands when I got home I figured I'd pull the coil since it literally takes me less than 3 minutes to do ... low and behold spark-plugs #1 and #2 were both loose. Torqued them all down (over torqued probably) and no more issue.

Thanks again everyone - 

Oh - Chevrolet Customer Care - would you mind contacting my dealer and cancelling my appointment? Just kidding - thanks for the offer of assistance ... and the free tow.


----------



## peligro911 (Apr 8, 2015)

NYCruizer said:


> First I'd like to thank all for your comments and suggestions.
> 
> I tried pulling the dip-stick - didn't help.
> 
> ...


spark plugs loose , that's scary


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

peligro911 said:


> spark plugs loose , that's scary


The plugs in the Cruze are very finicky about their installation torque. Too loose and they chatter and squeal at you all day long. Too tight and you risk stripping the threads. The spec is 18 ft lbs but I have discovered I need to torque mine to 20 ft lbs to avoid plug chatter.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

obermd said:


> The spec is 18 ft lbs but I have discovered I need to torque mine to 20 ft lbs to avoid plug chatter.


Is that with new plugs or when replacing/reusing them? I'm thinking the plugs may come with a washer that has to be compressed, but once compressed, it doesn't work properly. Essentially there were designed to be single-use.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

ChevyGuy said:


> Is that with new plugs or when replacing/reusing them? I'm thinking the plugs may come with a washer that has to be compressed, but once compressed, it doesn't work properly. Essentially there were designed to be single-use.


That is a good thought. I pulled my plugs several times to try out different plugs and different gaps. I always use a calibrated torque wrench when I install them. I have had this noise happen a few times. I have recently increased the torque to 18.5 ft lb, and it hasn't come back yet. If it does then I will increase to 19 and try it again.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

ChevyGuy said:


> Is that with new plugs or when replacing/reusing them? I'm thinking the plugs may come with a washer that has to be compressed, but once compressed, it doesn't work properly. Essentially there were designed to be single-use.


I'll have to check but I believe you're correct that the plugs have a "one-time" compression washer.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

obermd said:


> I'll have to check but I believe you're correct that the plugs have a "one-time" compression washer.


They do, a crush washer like you used to use on oil drain plugs. 

They initially need a little bit more torque to crush that thing, after which, it will still seal fine as long as it's tight enough in the motor.


----------

